# CA: Maasai / F / 4-6yrs / Sable LC (adopted!)



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...well with the recent revival of the Non Urgent Rescue section, i thought i’d go ahead and spill the beans about this lovely girl i’m fostering. i was originally considering her for myself, but have decided to place her instead. she’s only been here a couple weeks, so i’m still getting to know her and narrowing down the type of home she’ll need, but so far - someone is going to get a really really nice dog! dog/cat/kid friendly! not to mention, drop dead gorgeous!

Meet Maasai aka Sy


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How good of you to care for her. Pretty girl.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s such a gorgeous girl


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh wow! Are you sure you want to let her go? Lol.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> Oh wow! Are you sure you want to let her go? Lol.


Keystone is sure!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m sure she’ll get snapped up pretty quick... just beautiful


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Aww, wish you were keeping her. She's even more gorgeous in person, and really sweet. At least she was when I met her after her spay, but she might have been a teensy bit stoned at the time, lol.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Aww, wish you were keeping her. She's even more gorgeous in person, and really sweet. At least she was when I met her after her spay, but she might have been a teensy bit stoned at the time, lol.


SO STONED 😂
...but still really sweet, definitely not the _gentle giant that’s channeling Tilden_ sort of way tho 😅


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder, for future dogs: does your rescue require a five or six foot fence and only neutered males? I assume and hope Bo outlives Deja. Do you adopt out to OR?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> Fodder, for future dogs: does your rescue require a five or six foot fence and only neutered males? I assume and hope Bo outlives Deja. Do you adopt out to OR?


Woof Project would check all three of your boxes, or at least are the most reasonable/flexible on a case by case basis. Mal Rescue that also takes GSD and Dutchies... very good volunteer network, vetting and transportation to any of the western states they work within.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Woof Project would check all three of your boxes, or at least are the most reasonable/flexible on a case by case basis. Mal Rescue that also takes GSD and Dutchies... very good volunteer network, vetting and transportation to any of the states they work within.


Thank you! Trying to stay away from puppies. Good to know but I hope that Deja will be with me for many more years.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful girl. Thanks for the work you do


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Beautiful girl. Thanks for the work you do


no prob...
i haven’t formally fostered for over a decade, but since i pulled this girl, i’m committed to seeing her thru!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Been doing some writing...
[quoted to condense]


> BACKGROUND: Maasai (Sy) was found as a stray in July 2021. She was turned into the shelter by “good samaritans”, however the street name provided, where she was supposedly found, does not exist, leading me to believe that they could have been her owners. Either way, she was not on the streets long - healthy shiny coat and great body condition. Maasai is estimated to be about 4yrs old and while she has a good amount of energy and no grey, her teeth aren’t in great shape and in my opinion appear to be those of a dog that’s potentially a year or two older. (Note: she will need a thorough dental sometime in the not so distant future, so please take that into consideration when thinking of adopting)
> 
> STATS: Maasai is a strong and solid girl, 24” tall, about 80lbs with a Body Condition Score of 5 of 9. Gorgeous dog, but not the most graceful or agile girl... she has very little body awareness  That said, dogs like her don’t come along too often - black sable long coat, all or predominantly east german working line GSD. Shelter paperwork and microchip lists Belgian Sheepdog mix, which is not uncommon for those unfamiliar with her color & coat.
> 
> ...


...and have officially begun networking this sweet girl!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She sounds like someone is going to get a wonderful dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Does she want to come to Canada? Lol. She sounds like she will be an awesome companion for some lucky person!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> Does she want to come to Canada? Lol. She sounds like she will be an awesome companion for some lucky person!


yes, she does, lol


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beauty. Great encompassing description.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, my sweet warrior girl has found her new home... not too far away with 2 dog savvy cats and 2 dog savvy kids, dads 4th GSD! I’d like to think i made a lasting impression, but she walked away with ease, lol.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I was really hoping she stayed with you.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> I was really hoping she stayed with you.


She’ll always have a place here of course. But for now, it was the right decision - i won’t be looking for myself for a loooooong time!

But it did feel good to foster again and now that i’ve got some logistics figured out, i may make myself available again on a case by case basis. things in the rescue world are insane right now, “post” covid....we knew it was coming but that doesn’t make it any easier.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> Well, my sweet warrior girl has found her new home... not too far away with 2 dog savvy cats and 2 dog savvy kids, dads 4th GSD! I’d like to think i made a lasting impression, but she walked away with ease, lol.


It's hard sometimes to let them go. I fostered a sweet girl when Shadow was about a year old. I really wanted to keep her. But she found her person and left without a backward glance. I knew I made the right choice.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> She’ll always have a place here of course. But for now, it was the right decision - i won’t be looking for myself for a loooooong time!
> 
> But it did feel good to foster again and now that i’ve got some logistics figured out, i may make myself available again on a case by case basis. things in the rescue world are insane right now, “post” covid....we knew it was coming but that doesn’t make it any easier.


What is the rescue world like now? I was looking at another breed rescue and every single dog they were offering had a serious problem, mostly getting along with other dogs or children. It’s a breed normally known for being agreeable. It seems Covid dogs have more behavioral problems than usual.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> It's hard sometimes to let them go. I fostered a sweet girl when Shadow was about a year old. I really wanted to keep her. But she found her person and left without a backward glance. I knew I made the right choice.


I didn’t have a single foster who regretted leaving us. I like to think it’s because I did such an good job, but its more likely that I was not completely invested in permanently bonding with the dog and they sensed it. If I regretted giving them up, they may have had stronger reactions.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> What is the rescue world like now? I was looking at another breed rescue and every single dog they were offering had a serious problem, mostly getting along with other dogs or children. It’s a breed normally known for being agreeable. It seems Covid dogs have more behavioral problems than usual.


bursting at the seams.
nice dogs. very very young dogs....the volume is noticeable (50% increase) nothing drastically noticeable w behavioral stuff. shelters in this area also have limited staff and adoptions have decreased because of the appointment system so they’re relying heavily on rescues pulling. adoption events not happening. just hard all around.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> bursting at the seams.
> nice dogs. very very young dogs....the volume is noticeable (50% increase) nothing drastically noticeable w behavioral stuff. shelters in this area also have limited staff and adoptions have decreased because of the appointment system so they’re relying heavily on rescues pulling. adoption events not happening. just hard all around.


This would be a good time to adopt then from your area. It’s different here. I check the two rescues I like all the time and the dogs are mostly mixes, older or have serious behavior problems. Not that I would not want a mix but it depends what it’s mixed with.

The other issue I have is early speuter. My female who was spayed at 8 weeks just had a third biopsy. She had cancer at age 6. We are hoping this one is benign. If I get a rescue again, it will be a dog that was older at speuter.

Sorry to take your thread off track. You fostered an awesome dog and made a family very happy!


----------

